# Worldwide Stupidity Thread



## divibisan (Apr 4, 2002)

This one's like the quotes threads, just post any stupid things people did, said, or are suing for.


----------



## divibisan (Apr 4, 2002)

"A murder suspect who hanged herself in a Florida jail left a suicide note asking her lawyer to sue the jail for failing to prevent her from killing herself, authorities said." Full Story  

"He may be the world's richest man, but that didn't prevent Bill Gates from falling for an April Fool's Day joke by two Quebec radio comics pretending to be Canadian Prime Minister Jean Chretien." Full Story


----------



## divibisan (Apr 4, 2002)

Here's a good site for people's experiances with stupid people Here


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 4, 2002)

why is everyone talking about being stupid?


----------



## dricci (Apr 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *why is everyone talking about being stupid? *



Self reflection?


----------



## genghiscohen (Apr 5, 2002)

Going back in history for one of my all-time favorite stupid quotes:
"The police are not here to create disorder, the police are here to *preserve* disorder." - Chicago Mayor Richard Daley, 1968


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 5, 2002)

Guys I dont want to be a party-pooper (or whatever the term is) but dont we already have one of these threads ?


----------



## divibisan (Apr 5, 2002)

> but dont we already have one of these threads ?



Not that I know of. We have a Stupid Quotes thread, but this thread is for any stupid occurrence, not just a quote.

I don't know every thread, though. There may be another thread for stupid events and occurrences, but I don't know of it. If you see one, can you post a link to it


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 5, 2002)

Someone sued because she spilled coffee on herself a while back and seinfeld stole it... I have the link to the article somewhere in my favorites I can't find it though.

I also have the link somewhere in my favorites that I can't find to someone sueing companys for making fattening products... Simpsons anyone?

Mother is sueing sony to put warning labels on everquest because her son commited suicide over it. Details.


----------



## divibisan (Apr 5, 2002)

Some people can be so stupid



> Mother is sueing sony to put warning labels on everquest because her son commited suicide over it



Thats not all, she wants the warning labels to say that Everquest is addictive like cigarettes! She's just trying to shift the blame, her son had a mental illness and it makes her feel better to think that he killed himself because of eq instead of because there was something wrong with him.


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 5, 2002)

I know i've been involved in many discussions on this one with different boards. A lot of people think it may have helped him and he would have commited suicide earlier without eq.


----------



## divibisan (Apr 5, 2002)

Even if he did kill himself because something bad happened in the game, it would be crazy to put warning labels for addiction on games. These people cannot realize that there are two types of addiction: Chemical addiction, like drugs or alcohol or cigarettes, and substance that you get addicted to and it is hard to stop, and 'Fun' addiction, things like TV and Video Games, where something is so fun or entertaining that you want to keep doing it. There is no scientific reason why you can't stop, you just don't want to. They're making a big deal out of this because it is a videogame. What about TV, the largest worldwide (Fun) addiction, or people who play sports all the time. Everquest is no more addictive than another fun activity like TV or sports, and far less addictive than things like alcohol and caffene, things which do not say that they are addictive (correct me if im wrong)


----------



## xoot (Apr 5, 2002)

Posting is very addictive for me. I just can't stop!


----------



## divibisan (Apr 5, 2002)

> Posting is very addictive for me. I just can't stop! \



Exactly!

By the same logic we should have a warning label on this site warning people that it might be addictive.


----------



## xoot (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by divibisan _
> *
> Exactly!
> By the same logic we should have a warning label on this site warning people that it might be addictive. *





> *WARNING!!!*
> 
> MacOSX.com may not be suitable for all people. It has addicted many and sent them on posting rages!!!



Who will believe that?


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 5, 2002)

Some people are REALLY stupid I don't care how old the guy was what kind of mom lets her son play a game that much?!??!


----------



## divibisan (Apr 5, 2002)

They might if it is certified by the government however they do it, besides it's just stupid, and some idiot may decide to put restrictions on the use of 'addictive' games and services. Besides, it makes a precedent that lets gives people more freedom to make stupid suits.


----------



## divibisan (Apr 5, 2002)

I think he was living alone, the impression I got was that he was and adult, his mom had no control over him. It's not her fault, but she seems to think it is thats why she is trying to shift the blame to the game


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 5, 2002)

I know he moved out but she should still be in touch with her son for christs sake!


----------



## divibisan (Apr 5, 2002)

Even if she was, what is she going to do, go to his house and say I don't think you should play that game so much.  

It would be like your grandma coming to your house and telling you mother what to do. SHe couldn't do anything, except try not to let this get out of hand


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 5, 2002)

Pull the power on the house! lol.


----------



## divibisan (Apr 8, 2002)

A would-be burglar put himself on the fast-track to jail after the Tokyo building he sneaked into turned out to be a police dormitory.
Details 

A decade after Ivory Coast's soccer team swept to its sole African Nations Cup victory, a government minister has finally paid off disgruntled witch doctors who claim to have helped win the trophy.
[http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&cid=573&573&e=12&u=/nm/20020406/od_nm/witchdoctors_dc_1]Details[/URL] 

Madagascan prostitutes stripped naked to demand the lifting of roadblocks set up by supporters of the country's embattled president, newspapers reported on Friday.
Details 

A French court convicted a mother of two of premeditated armed violence after she tried out her new teargas canister on an innocent shopper to see if it worked, police said on Friday.
Details

LOL


----------



## divibisan (Apr 17, 2002)

More insane suing:
Here


----------



## xoot (Apr 17, 2002)

Not stupid, but funny. I adapted the quote in my signature from a person named redmonk in irc:



> _From irc.openprojects.net..._
> <xoot>®©ß<sum>?¬
> <xoot>?«§¢¡???
> <redmonk>You're splooging international character noise. Stop it!


----------



## divibisan (Apr 18, 2002)

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang's computer crashes during the show!

Full Story 

Woman sues Doughnut Shop, Claims hurt by needle
Full Story 

Animal Lovers sue utility over Cat 'Slander'
Full Story 

The Singapore "Speak Good English" Campaign

Full Story


----------



## divibisan (Apr 18, 2002)

Since the Stupid Ouotes Thread is gone, or I cant find it, 'll have to post these here

HOLLYWOOD (Reuters) - They really said it -- notable quotes from the news:

"This is the bit where I don't know the words but I'm not gonna bother to really learn them before the end of the tour."

-- PAUL MCCARTNEY while performing the Beatles song "Carry That Weight" in Philadelphia, quoted in The Philadelphia Inquirer.

---------

"Predictability is the cardinal sin in our industry. In a time when a lot of tours go out with all of the excitement of a small soapdish, at least our tour carries the scent of rivalry."

-- former Van Halen vocalist DAVID LEE ROTH, on plans to tour with his replacement in the band, SAMMY HAGAR.

---------

"Those two guys fist-fight more than any two guys on the planet, but you try to come between 'em -- it doesn't work."

-- former Van Halen vocalist SAMMY HAGAR, on the band's siblings, EDDIE and ALEX VAN HALEN.

----------

"Destroy and rebuild a million apartments in 20 years!"

--French Presidential Candidate Jacques Chirac


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 21, 2002)

http://www.theonion.com/


----------

